# Web Style CD



## troyrae360 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, 

I want to make a CD that loads up a Web Style interface, with links short videos, PDF and tutorials all files will be on the CD not the internet, kind of like the CD/DVD's you get with your monthley computer magazine, I would prefer that no extra software is needed to run this stuff eg "a program wants to access you computer".....

I have access to alot of software to help me along the way eg Adobe CS3 and 3DS Max...

Any pointers/links to help get me started would be appreaceated


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Autorun.inf


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup, point it to the .html or .htm file.  The computer will open it with the default browser.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, basically what you want to do is create a web site and put it on the CD with all the links, css stylesheets, etc. Some people's security settings may fuss about the "zone", but they can shut that off. 

Just make sure that every file you put on that CD has been completely tested to be clean (ie. no malware) or your endeavor will be short lived as people have little patience when it comes to being notified that what they are doing may be a security/malware issue.


----------

